# Life-Like..."This product is not shippable to California"



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I received the Walthers monthly flyer last night which is 99% model railroading items. Typically, one or two pages is devoted to Life-Like slot cars.

So, get this......Under each car is a note that states "This product is not shippable to California"

What the heck is this?!!! The individual track pieces do not have the note but the sets and individual cars do. Are slot cars banned from California now?!!!

Odd.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I am not sure why,because if there was any lead in the set it would be unsellible in the whole USA.Maybe they found
out that the little cars have no catalytic converters in them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's got to be the California Emissions Standards... LOLOLOL That state has some of the most wacked out laws and regulations... A gallon of windshield washer fluid costs twice as much because it has to meet CA emission standards.. Believe it or not!!! Start going through your spray bombs and such and you'll find they have been known to cause cancer in laboratory animals in the State of California... Must be something in the air in the Golden State...


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Welocme to the "Obamanation"!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I can see a fortune to be made in CA.. A black market
for bringing in slotcars! I wonder if the penalty will be
the same as smugling in assault rifles?


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Good question. Of course if someone were to use the postal service it would automatically make it a federal offense. Take it to a logical (extreme?) conclusion. Make an example of the perpetrator. This would also constitute a violation of EPA regulations (across state bourders), get Home Land Security involved throwing in the charge of environmental terrorisum, resulting in the guilty party being sent to GITMO to join his/her comrades. Ending with a big national press confrence (televised) Secretary of State, Director of Homeland Security, Head of the FBI, and anyone else wanting in on the photo op. Headlines....NEWS FLASH...Domestic terrorist ____ convicted! For reasons of "Nation Security" the details of the case have been clasified, bla bla bla...we take our laws seriously and prosecute without bias. No qusetions please! End of conference. (NEWS commentator(s) post round table discussion, See how well and efficient our system works once we get the right people in charge. cudos...cudos...cudos...bla..bla..bla... end of story!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, of course the talking heads need to have something to blab about.. And people wonder why I don't watch the news....


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe I should look into getting an attorney.

I wonder if Jesse Jackson is busy...


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Car-guy said:


> Maybe I should look into getting an attorney.
> 
> I wonder if Jesse Jackson is busy...


Maybe Bill Clinton needs a few extra bucks...... Oh that's right, he's disbarred.

If you do find out why, please share with the class.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tjettim said:


> I can see a fortune to be made in CA.. A black market
> for bringing in slotcars! I wonder if the penalty will be
> the same as smugling in assault rifles?


I guess I'll fire up "The Bandit".


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Why don't you just ask them why they can't ship to CA instead of speculating, or worse?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Prohibition is back.I CAN SMELL SLOTSHINE.I guess I'll take the second seat out of the suburban.I can see a road trip to Kali 4 nye a.I better call Bob"Uncle Jesse"Beers and hit the road. Tom "Junior Johnson"Stumpf We need someone to play Daisy.Danny E. only dresses localy now.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

H.O. racer said:


> Welocme to the "Obamanation"!


I'm sure Obama has nothing better to do than to ban slots from California.

More like Arnold and his gluttonous friends are not being paid for pollution "credits". (also known as lead paint on toys). I guess the check from China bounced.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I live in Wisconsin so I don't give two rips about California.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's really more to do with the electronic field around a slot car in use. Like cell phones, it's been known to cause cancer in California. You see, if you take a white rat, tape a slot car to its back, and run that car at full RPMs for five years, it's been known to cause cancer in 7% of the population tested, seizures in 54%, and loss of hearing in 97%. 8 rats committed suicide during testing. Other than that, no animals were injured during testing and all slot car materials were destroyed and recycled after testing.

What's interesting is that the type of chassis used for testing was undisclosed, as was the location and source of funding for the experiment. It would be interesting to find out whether it was an inline or pancake motor chassis used for the test. Rumor has it, the chassis came out of some abandoned warehouse in Singapore. Were they lighted or not? The questions are endless, leading me to believe that this whole experiment is inconclusive. All we know is that California's environmental fee on slot cars is so high that some venders just won't ship there. It's climbed so high that Ebay, based in California, has been forced to raise it's rates across the board to cover it. Slot cars have even fallen under the scrutiny of energy conservationist as an unnecessary use of electrical power. This in spite of the fact that you can power slot cars with a battery pack, because California outlawed the use of batteries years ago.
What to do?
Send all your slot cars to Texas. PM me for my address.

Rich


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It's really more to do with the electronic field around a slot car in use. Like cell phones, it's been known to cause cancer in California. You see, if you take a white rat, tape a slot car to its back, and run that car at full RPMs for five years, it's been known to cause cancer in 7% of the population tested, seizures in 54%, and loss of hearing in 97%. 8 rats committed suicide during testing. Other than that, no animals were injured during testing and all slot car materials were destroyed and recycled after testing.
> 
> What's interesting is that the type of chassis used for testing was undisclosed, as was the location and source of funding for the experiment. It would be interesting to find out whether it was an inline or pancake motor chassis used for the test. Rumor has it, the chassis came out of some abandoned warehouse in Singapore. Were they lighted or not? The questions are endless, leading me to believe that this whole experiment is inconclusive. All we know is that California's environmental fee on slot cars is so high that some venders just won't ship there. It's climbed so high that Ebay, based in California, has been forced to raise it's rates across the board to cover it. Slot cars have even fallen under the scrutiny of energy conservationist as an unnecessary use of electrical power. This in spite of the fact that you can power slot cars with a battery pack, because California outlawed the use of batteries years ago.
> What to do?
> ...


ROTFL!
Rich, you missed your calling dude. You need to be writing for "the Daily Show"
Hell maybe you all ready do.......:woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, I'm guessing they tested with TYCO's, thus the terrible results, including the suicide rate  ... RM


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> I live in Wisconsin so I don't give two rips about California.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Jim Norton, send them an e-mail and ask for an explaination. I'm interested to know exactly why. What page(s) are the slotcars listed on?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> Why don't you just ask them why they can't ship to CA instead of speculating, or worse?


The voice of reason?! Oh dear lord no!

Fetch the angry mob...where'd I leave my pitchfork?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I live in Wisconsin so I don't give two rips about California.



I live here and don't give two rips either. I'd rather live in Wisconsin where I'm sure my car insurance would be half what it is here. 

Weird how Lucky bob's and Brian can ship them here. I finally got an answer from Walthers after soliciting them for donations last summer, got the answer in early January. Essentially it said that economic conditions no longer allowed them to donate to private events. This, 7 months after my municipally endorsed event. 

I deleted them from my favorites. Regardless of the reasoning they're high priced and too slow.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> The voice of reason?! Oh dear lord no!
> Fetch the angry mob...where'd I leave my pitchfork?


I know, I know, ..... sorry about being a knucklehead.

Putting aside the spontaneous alien abduction of all CA residents theory, and the theory about those foam cheese head things actually being personal communication devices that the Feds can't crack the code on, both of which may be more truth than conjecture, this is probably a Sales Tax / Use Tax issue. I could imagine that Walthers has some sort of warehouse in CA to handle all the stuff that comes off the Boats From China (BFCs). This would establish nexus in the state and require them to collect sales tax and pay use tax on sales into CA, which they don't want to do. 

That's my theory. 

Plus, despite the ingrained social weirdness of California, it doesn't even come close to the "social circus of epic proportions" that Minnesota represents. A wrestler, a comedian, and a dog walk into a bar in Minneapolis ... only the dog hasn't held a top level public position for the state ... but there's always the next election ... woof woof.


----------



## sd624 (Feb 14, 2009)

Theres no dought the laws are getting crazy to protect us. You cant buy a minibike for your kid anymore in this country because they my try to eat the engine. Go Figure!


heres one of many reports on it. 
[ww.mlive.com/kalamazoo/stories/index.ssf?/base/news-32/123497221285450.xml&coll=7


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hmmm, California, where they invent things to regulate. 

The federal government alone already owns over 45% of the state's land outright, can't readily find out how much the state owns, but with LUPIN oversight they have a heavy hand over the remaining portion of land that is privately held. They have their own auto emissions standards, exclusive regulations on every kind of substance from paint to cosmetics.... running out of things to make laws about.

Easy to figure out my friends. They are looking for some else to regulate. 

Slot cars? NO, hazardous electric tracked speeding devices capable of inflicting direct injury and shock, choking and abrasion risk, AND PROMOTING ANTISOCIAL BEHAVIOR by encouraging speeding, wreckless driving, racing on nonapproved surfaces, and unregulated repainting in a nonregulated environment without regulations. This just cries out for a new state agency. Appropriate NOW. 

They are only doing this to protect you. 

Except I wonder why you can be arrested for smoking or littering in San Diego, yet they tolerate raw sewage and industrial waste flowing north from TJ? Lets ratchet down auto emissions one more part per million for the public good, but not intervene with toxic heavy metals flowing across our border into our water. I guess that would hurt someones feelings. 

oh enough, comrades the new order will provide a socialist worker's utopia while staying hip.

Now short attention span theater in Minnesota is another story LMAO.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I live in Wisconsin (snip).



Sorry to hear that.


Maybe the owner of Walthers has an exwife living there and he is trying to deprive HER of slot car enjoyment?


----------



## sonsracingteam (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay guys.........good stuff.......VERY funny!
Yea this place sucks, so whatever you do, DO NOT come out here........ ever. 
It's already to crowded!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

What is truly amazing is all the trash talk about california before anyone even finds out the reason for the disclaimer. I did see one news article on CA trying to ban plasma TV's due to the fact that they use a lot more energy than any other TV. The problem is CA's electrical grids are already WAY over taxed and they suffer constant rolling black outs in the summer months. I have no idea why the disclaimer for Life Likes but before I condemn a whole state I think I would want to know.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I California live. Look me picture. Me wierd not!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Look Out Res!! They're Right Outside!!!*

This Is The Los Angeles Slot Police!! Put Down That Controller And Slot Car And Step Away From The Table!!!! Do As We Say Or The Tree Rats Are Coming In!!! Step Away From The Table Now!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh but California is such fun to pick on....Its ok we don't want all those Slot cars sliding into the sea anyway...


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ah ha!*



oddrods said:


> What is truly amazing is all the trash talk about california before anyone even finds out the reason for the disclaimer. I did see one news article on CA trying to ban plasma TV's* due to the fact that they use a lot more energy than any other TV. *The problem is CA's electrical grids are already WAY over taxed and they suffer constant rolling black outs in the summer months. I have no idea why the disclaimer for Life Likes but before I condemn a whole state I think I would want to know.


Aha HA! Maybe LL use more energy than any other slotcar!
Glad that is over.
Excuse me, my Spotted Owl sandwich is ready for lunch.

Scott


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> I live in Wisconsin so I don't give two rips about California.


Well, I live in Wisconsin too... This state is becoming a second California. If California does something, Wisconsin is not far behind and sometimes there before. Milwaukee just passed a law REQUIRING employers to pay sick days, up to 9 a year. I hope the injunction that some have put up hold this off before all the jobs leave Milwaukee. 
I may consider leaving here for many more reasons that the state will come up with. Like California's way too intrusive laws that make no sense(bad electrical grid... let's replace gas with battery powered vehicles), Wisconsin is now going to tax oil company profits but forbidding said companies from passing on the tax (yeah right, that can happen).


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Someone contact Walthers and post their reply. If this had been done in the first place, we wouldn't have had the opportunity for all this fun. Now, let me get this straight, Walthers will ship sets, but not cars, right?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

A bit away from the topic but I own a Barrett bolt action, single shot .50 caliber "target" rifle. Not the bolt action, clip fed or semi-auto clip fed. One $3.38 bullet at a time. Last year I had to register my Barrett as a weapon capable of penetrating law enforcement body armour and very nearly had to obtain an FFL to keep it and others in my collection. Yet less than half a mile across the border in Oregon, Arizona and Nevada, well within range of the Barrett, gun owners don't have nearly the same restrictions. I own some half dozen pre-ban guns that I can never sell except to a gun shop owner with an FFL. I can only buy 12 rounds at a time for the Barrett, I cannot possess more than 50. 

A few years ago the Swartzenator passed legislation pretty much screwing anyone with a legitimate one the job injury. When he took over from Gray Davis he promised not to raise taxes, especially the "car tax". yet this budget that just passed not only raised it but to the same levels Gary Davis was recalled for. 

I wish I could afford to live somewhere else, I can't. I've been here 27 years and I simply cannot leave that easily. If I could I'd be in Astoria, Oregon with some close friends.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

oddrods said:


> What is truly amazing is all the trash talk about california before anyone even finds out the reason for the disclaimer. I did see one news article on CA trying to ban plasma TV's due to the fact that they use a lot more energy than any other TV. The problem is CA's electrical grids are already WAY over taxed and they suffer constant rolling black outs in the summer months. I have no idea why the disclaimer for Life Likes but before I condemn a whole state I think I would want to know.


Before anyone gets their feelings hurt... it is fun picking on be-all, know-all, cure-all, control-all *government*. Like Pete's gun story, the kind of patronizing folks that believe they know more about your own property and intentions than you do. The kind that support free speech as long as it doesn't offend or criticize them. Where did they require city workers to march in a certain lifestyle pride parade against their wishes? Schwantenator has enough personal wealth and power that he can afford the time. effort, and money to get around or comply with anything he come up with. Like Lord Farquat on Shreck - It may cost some of you your lives, but it's a sacrafice I'll have to make. (highbrow reference, huh?)

As for the power grid problem.... so why has there been such a problem running new power lines? They are needed, especially with all that wind-solar potential from the other side of the mountains.... Who is blocking that? Guarantee they'd trample all over private property owers with emminent domain, but wilt like pansies before the first environmental activist.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Trust me, no hurt feelings here. It was just an observation.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

SplitPoster said:


> As for the power grid problem.... so why has there been such a problem running new power lines? They are needed, especially with all that wind-solar potential from the other side of the mountains.... Who is blocking that? Guarantee they'd trample all over private property owers with emminent domain, but wilt like pansies before the first environmental activist.


Sooooo sad but soooooo true!!! What a sorry state of mind when priorities get askew. I seem to remember a man made reservoir used to feed water to a city and farming over yonder getting drained to a certain level because some endangered species deciding to make it a habitat. What I can't understand is, this species blossomed in this habitat as is stood, why kill the community and agriculture by cutting the water supply and changing the envronment the species was thriving in?? I'd find the link, but it was a while ago and I'm not sure if I can remember enough facts to pull it up. I believe it was in Northern Californiaon one of the border of Oregon.. I'll look and see if I can find it..


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds like some peeps have some major issues with the Golden State!

Anyone ever find out what the issue is with Walthers' policy? (he asks, doubtful that anyone really cares).

Oh well - back to the topic:

"California"......(runs for cover).


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like some peeps have some major issues with the Golden State!
> 
> ...



Don't even get me started with the whole North vs South CA issue! LOL!
Rob Rose
(Former SF bay area)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Just kinda pickin' Scaf, half-waiting to hear from someone who actually admits to being a new-and-improved PC socialist. Doubt there are many here - slot cars and gloriying the car culture are NOT part of the 2009 New Deal. 

Looking at the Walthers catalog, they won't ship LifeLike HO train sets either, but it doesn't show any restrictions on holiday train sets listed - larger scale and different manufacturer, but still electric. Maybe it is LL?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It appears this discussion has wondered off topic and is now bordering on a TOS violation (no discussion of politics and religion). I am closing this thread and it should be considered a warning.


----------

